# ΖΗΤΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΥΠΟΤΙΤΛΙΣΤΕΣ (EN > EL) ΓΙΑ ΤΗΛΕΟΠΤΙΚΕΣ ΣΕΙΡΕΣ/ΤΑΙΝΙΕΣ



## SierraStudios (Jan 5, 2017)

Καλησπέρα,

Εδώ στη Sierra έχει προκύψει μια ανάγκη για *υποτιτλιστές*.

Χρειαζόμαστε κόσμο που να ξέρει τις τεχνικές ιδιοτροπίες αυτής της κατηγορίας μετάφρασης (ή απόδοσης αν προτιμάτε).
Κυρίως μιλάμε για τηλεοπτικές σειρές- υπάρχει πολύς όγκος δουλειάς (δηλαδή 6-8 ώρες ημερησίως για αρκετούς μήνες) και το rate είναι αξιοπρεπές. Έχουμε ήδη φτιάξει μια καλή ομάδα (εσωτερικών και εξωτερικών υποτιτλιστών και QC), αλλά χρειαζόμαστε κι άλλους.

Θέλουμε να κάνουμε σαφές ότι οι θέσεις εργασίας είναι για *υποτιτλισμό*, όχι γενική μετάφραση, βιβλία, κ.λπ. 
Θα πρέπει να έχετε ήδη πείρα με τον υποτιτλισμό (μεθοδολογία, χρονισμό, εργαλεία, κλπ).

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας στείλει ένα βιογραφικό στο zorbas{AT}sierrastudios.gr 

Ευχαριστούμε για τον χρόνο σας
Sierra Studios


----------

